

Online Checkout Process Web Design - letscounthedays
http://www.shayhowe.com/web-design/checkout-process-design/
The checkout process has become widely known on the internet and making purchases online is fairly common for most households. One would think the checkout process has been nearly perfected. Learn how to design the best checkout process with examples.
======
recurser
Timely post, I'm in the middle of building a checkout at the moment and
there's some good advice there.

------
DanielStraight
Excellent tips. Quite a good article.

